# Burn my shows to DVD!!!



## ruggz (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Hughes HDVR2 and it has the useless usb ports on the back. I bought a Linksys USB200m USB to ethernet adapter and found out just how usless they are. A guy told me that he did this and downloaded Tivo Desktop and he was in business, but he must not have a DTV Tivo.

Here are my questions:

1. Is there any way to make my DTV dvr part of a network other than hacking it?
2. Is there any other way to transfer shows to the PC so I can burn them?  

I just want to burn my shows, not really worried about all the other little features.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

1 - no

2 - not to a pc but you can buy a standalone dvd player/burner and hook it up to the DTivo and do a "Save to VCR"


----------



## JJBliss (Jan 28, 2002)

ruggz said:


> 2. Is there any other way to transfer shows to the PC so I can burn them?


Yes, but you can't talk about extraction here.


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

> Is there any other way to transfer shows to the PC so I can burn them?


You could use a capture device but it won't be digital quality since you have to go through the analog outputs. I used to use a USB capture box called DVDXpress, but it was always kind of a pain. A stand alone DVD recorder is a lot easier, and they can be had for under $100 now. I have a hacked TiVo and the DVD recorder is still much faster and easier.


----------



## ruggz (Feb 11, 2006)

Where can we talk about extraction??? please contact me my e-mail is in my profile.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Look for a "deal" on a "database" with a dot com


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Look for a "Ty" and a "Tool."


----------

